# Win XP  mi equipo no reinicia (8s)



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 1, 2006)

Windows XP SP2 profesional 512MB RAM

Hola, mi pc no reinicia, eh visto que en otras PCs deshabilita el boton de REINICIAR, pero en mi computador lo tengo activo, podria ser un error de bios?
lo que pasa es que me fallaba el reloj, se atrasaba y cambiaba la fecha, busque virus y no alle nada..... haci que me dijeron que cambiara la pila de la tarjeta madre y se quedo sin pila por un dia entero, = y se desprogramo el bios o no se, pero no reinicia, solo se queda pasmada y no hace nada, al encender suna un "Tit" y comienza a leer HD ide1 y HD ide0 etc.... y arranca desde ide-0 HD windows XP shalala shalala shalala......  Cuando doy inicio, apagar equipo, REINICIAR, solo cierra windows y no manda señal al monitor(parpadea el fokito) y  los leds del CPU marcan que esta trabajando la PC pero la eh dejado haci casi 3 horas y no hace nada, devo cortar la corriente electrica o apagar manualmente y despues encender nuevamente, pero  NO REINICIA  :evil:  NO SE COMO HACERLE, si cren que sea el bios, diganme para escribir lo que tiene mi AMBIOS, y si no pues pido una solucion, pero si no hay otra pues avisen para escribirlo.

(no escribi el bios [la información prog q tiene] para ahorrarme ese trabajo ya que es un poco extenso, y por si las donas que de que eso no es el problema)

espero prontas respuestas y mando unas gracias anticipadas GRACIAS!


----------



## ocierD (Jun 1, 2006)

Estas en lo correcto chavo... es tu bios... es lo mas seguro... ya que yo "arreglos pc's" asegurate que todas las tarjetas que van conectadas a la motherboard esten bien "ensartadas" jejeje... es decir... que esten bien puesta sen la ranura (incluyendo las memorias ram, ya que eso causa un error en toda la motherboard y no manda bien la señal de video... lo mas seguro es q se a tu memoria ram... ahi me dices si se soluciono tu problema... 

Nos vemos, espero que te haya servido de algo mi recomendacion.


----------



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 1, 2006)

Pues ya eh checado que todo este bien insertado en la motherboard y sige sin querer reiniciar, si enciende y todo, pero al darle reiniciar, cierra windows y no inicia nuevamente, devo cortar la corriente y bolverla a encender.

   Aver escribire todo lo que tengo en mi BIOS y me dices donde esta la falla Ok!!!


----------



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 1, 2006)

Chin, creo que no jalo el HTML 

aqui esta mejor :

Standar CMOS setup
        tengo todo en orden...

ADVANCED SETUP
        trend chipAwayVirus                    Enabled
        Share Memory Size                      32MB
        1st Bot Device                             IDE-0
        2nd Bot Device                            CD-ROM
        3rd Bot Device                             Floppy
        Try Oter Boot Devices                  Yes
        S.M.A.R.T. for hand Disks            Disabled
        BootUp Num-Lock                       On
        Floppy Device Swap                     Disabled
        Floppy Device Seek                      Disabled
        PS/2 Mouse Suport                       Enabled
        Password Check                           Setup
        Boot To OS/2 > 64NM                No
        Internal Cache                               Enabled
        System BIOS cacheable                Disabled
        Spread spectrum                           Disabled
        Cas Latency                                  3T
POWER MANAGEMENT SETUP
        Power Management /APM            APM/ACPI
        Standby time out (minute)               Disabled
        Suspend time out (minute)               Disabled
        Hot key power On                          Disabled
        OnBoard Lan Power On                 Disabled
        Ring On Power On                          Disabled
        RTC Alarm Power On                     Disabled
            RTC alarm Date                          15
            RTC alarm Hour                          12
            RTC alarm Minute                       30
            RTC alarm Second                      30
PCI / Plug and play setup
        Plug and play aware O/S                  Yes
        Primary Graphics Adapter                PCI
        Allocate IRQ to PCI CGA               Yes
        Reserved Memory Size                    Disabled
        Reserved Memory Address              C8000
FEATURES SETUP
        OnBoard FD                                    Enabled
        OnBoard Serial PortA                      3F8h/COM1
        OnBoard Paralled Port                     378h
              Paralled Port Mode                    EPP + ECP
              Paralled Port IRQ                       7
              Paralled Port DMA                     3
        OnBoard PCI IDE                            Bot
        Ultra DMA Supp                               Disabled
        OnBoard Sound                                Enabled
        OnBoard Lan                                    Enabled
        USB Fuction                                     Enabled
        USB Fuction for DOS                       Disabled


bye y gracias y pido disculpas por el error


----------



## ocierD (Jun 3, 2006)

Entonces... creo que el error que te provoca es del sistema, y necesitarías formatear para esto... es tu unica solucion, y volver a cargar tus programa... cuando formatees te recomiendo crear una particion... ya que ya despues podra guardar en una tus archivos  y en otra cargar el sistema operativo, ya para cuando vuelvas a formatear no tendras necesidad de pasar tus archivos a otro disco duro.


----------



## el_mas_mamon (Jun 8, 2006)

solo modifique esto:

Hot key power On                     Disabled 
OnBoard Lan Power On              Disabled 
Ring On Power On                     Disabled

en lugar de dejarlas disabled lsa puse ENABLED y asunto resuelto 


Porque eso de formatear de nuevo mi equipo esta de weba(perdon por usar palabras antisonantes pero es para una mejor comprencion de lo que pienso de formatear equipos e intalar todos lo programas que deve tener )


gracias por su ayuda


----------

